# Horvath Eccentric Chuck



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 17, 2016)

THIS IS A WONDERFUL PIECE OF GERMAN ENGINEERING , THE HORVATH ECCENTRIC CHUCK . 

IT HAS A SMALLER CHUCK OFFSET WITHIN A LARGER ONE . 
THE LITTLE CHUCK IS MOUNTED OFF CENTER BY THE SAME AMOUNT THAT IT'S BASE IS . 

THIS ALLOWS THE BASE TO BE INDEXED IN .005" INCRIMENTS TO DIAL AN OFFSET 
FROM RUNNING TRUE TO 1.000" OFF CENTER . 

OK , THAT's PRETTY COOL , BUT THE PART THAT AMAZES ME EVERY TIME I RUN THIS THING 
IS THAT EVEN RUNNING AN INCH OFF CENTER , IT STILL RUNS BALANCED !  

AN ABSOLUTELY AMAZING PLAY TOY THAT I AM BLESSED TO HAVE . JUST WANTED TO SHARE .


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 17, 2016)

That is one neat chuck.


----------



## ch2co (Jan 17, 2016)

Very cool!  This Chuck would really love to have a chuck like that chuck

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm looking forward to seeing pics of a set up!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Vladymere (Jan 17, 2016)

Way cool.


----------



## joshua43214 (Jan 17, 2016)

Ohh man!

This is getting worse by the moment. I told you that vise was cursed.
It has already started to populate your shop with more of it's cursed brethren.
Better send that chuck to me as well.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 17, 2016)

Ohh man!

This is getting worse by the moment. I told you that vise was cursed.
It has already started to populate your shop with more of it's cursed brethren.
Better send that chuck to me as well. 

DO YOU WANT THE OUTSIDE JAWS , MACHINABLE JAWS AND THE WOOD CASE AS WELL ? 
OH YEAH , IT USES A SPECIAL CHUCK KEY , BETTER THROW THAT IN TOO .  

THERE IS ONE ON E-BAY BUT IT's A LITTLE ONE , 1/2 THE SIZE OF MINE . 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Horvath-Ecc...hash=item29fdcef84f:m:me8W2vy5UIbOJorol7qddcw


----------



## David VanNorman (Jan 17, 2016)

One different chuck.


----------

